# grow room setup question



## MrIncognito (Aug 15, 2008)

I am planning to build two self contained grow boxes within a bedroom that is 12 by 9 feet.  The two boxes would be 4 X 6 to veg and a 8 X 6 to flower, but im having trouble figuring out what to use to seperate the space.  I want to make custom chambers similar to the homebox design but can't find the right  material for the walls.  If I am using pvc to create the frames, will panda poly work, and if so, how can I seal edges to make it (nearly) air tight?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2008)

Panda will work, use vel-cro


----------



## andy52 (Aug 15, 2008)

good idea,i went last night and bought velcro for my tent flaps,the vents around the edges.


----------



## MrIncognito (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the reassurance, I will post some pics once it is further along...


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just built my room and already want to change it, its similar to what ur designing. take a look at the "NORTHERN FARMER STADIUM GROW" in this thread section. i think im going to end up with 2 mini stadiums doing about 30 plants per room.
1st pic, my room, i tried to rotate it! honest. 2nd NF's stadium


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2008)

halzey68 said:
			
		

> I just built my room and already want to change it, its similar to what ur designing. take a look at the "NORTHERN FARMER STADIUM GROW" in this thread section. i think im going to end up with 2 mini stadiums doing about 30 plants per room.
> 1st pic, my room, i tried to rotate it! honest. 2nd NF's stadium



Sixty Plants?  My word, why do you need that many plants?


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 19, 2008)

but when the plants are only 2 foot tall, basically yo end up with 30 nice cola's per room. if you are cycling, then you get to harvest 30 every month or so. Its not like 60 4 footers with multiple branch's, these wouldnt be in veg long enough to be anythig but a nice big bud.

but really, check that design out.:hubba: 
 besides , i think it would be nice to do 1 harvest a year, then be able to experiment with other kinds the rest of the year.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2008)

halzey68 said:
			
		

> but when the plants are only 2 foot tall, basically yo end up with 30 nice cola's per room. if you are cycling, then you get to harvest 30 every month or so. Its not like 60 4 footers with multiple branch's, these wouldnt be in veg long enough to be anythig but a nice big bud.
> 
> but really, check that design out.:hubba:
> besides , i think it would be nice to do 1 harvest a year, then be able to experiment with other kinds the rest of the year.



Thanks for responding.  It looks like quite an interesting setup.  I considered doing something similar with vertical lighting.  However, where I live it is important to keep my plant count below a certain level (to stay out of jail if I'm popped).   So,  I have a few cloning, a few vegging, and a few flowering all the time.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hemp Goddess, i dont know where your at, but here in california they have so-called guidelines. the states only problem is there own expert said there guidelines are not logical due to 1 fact. "all plants are NOT created equal". Where 1 plant may yield 1 to 2 pounds, a plant of the same strain may only produce 1-2 ounces. im no laywer, just a rebel. But guidelines are not Law's, any good laywer would have fun with it. I also want to build my own distillery to produce mountain dew, so i can us as fuel for my vehicles also. lol
iv always been hardheaded like that. BUCK the Government!:angrywife: :lama:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2008)

halzey68 said:
			
		

> Hemp Goddess, i dont know where your at, but here in california they have so-called guidelines. the states only problem is there own expert said there guidelines are not logical due to 1 fact. "all plants are NOT created equal". Where 1 plant may yield 1 to 2 pounds, a plant of the same strain may only produce 1-2 ounces. im no laywer, just a rebel. But guidelines are not Law's, any good laywer would have fun with it. I also want to build my own distillery to produce mountain dew, so i can us as fuel for my vehicles also. lol
> iv always been hardheaded like that. BUCK the Government!:angrywife: :lama:



LOL--you must be young.  I did most of my rebelling in the 60s and 70s.  I can tell you that these old joints of mine are too arthritic to chance jail time.  Don't let your hard head override good reasoning.   

Just because a law does not make sense, doesn't mean that they won't enforce it.  Unfortunately, whether the plants are large or small, LEO (and the courts) still look at the number of plants.  I am certainly not interested in being a test case.


----------



## GotBud? (Aug 21, 2008)

true that!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree,kinda sounds commercial if you get popped.be careful and good luck


----------

